# Attention all Hobie Owners - Rudder Pins



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

How product knowledgeable is your Hobie dealer? Does he tell you everything about your kayak? Well, my dealer didn't mention this, but the dealer I came across in NSW did. I broke a rudder pin whilst on holidays on NSW north coast. When I called in to the local Hobie dealer looking to buy a new one he said that they were sacrificial. That is, the pin is meant to break before the rudder assembly. He warned me about replacing it with a steel pin. I don't know how I broke it, but I imagine it was from rolling the kayak over, or lifting it by the nose with the weight of the kayak on the rudder.
Now.......the part that neither dealer told me was.....there's a spare pin mounted inside the lid of the rear hatch! I'd seen this thing there, but because I'd never seen what a rudder pin looked like (couldn't tell from my broken one), I thought it was part of the moulding. 
Anyhooo.....after buying a couple of spares, I was heading out and opened the rear hatch to put stuff in and......there it was! I knew instantly what it was.
So, check you kayak....maybe it's not the same on all models.

Also a tip if ever you do break your rudder pin, or for some reason your rudder fails out on the water. Just pedal as normal and paddle lightly as well. It's very easy to control direction by just paddling a bit harder on one side. I managed an open water trip (5klm out) that way after discovering mine was broken when we were about 200m from the beach heading out.

Here's a pic of the pin in the hatch lid.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Good tip Alby,,replace with a steel pin and you can crack the hull i was told (or was it the rudder as well ? i forget) have spare pins anyway.


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Must have decided to cut costs this year as neither of mine have spare pins. I bought spares just in case though. Can see that dragging/pushing the yak backwards would have consequences though. That's a great tip though Alby for those who had the Rudder Pin Fairy leave a spare for them! On another note, my mate took his brand new hobie for its maiden voyage yesterday and as he undid the roof strap the wind lifted the kayak and it dropped on his cars external mirror smashing it and scratching his new toy! He was filthy - no fish caught either. Poor old Woodduck!("outdone by newbie mate")


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

seasquarie said:


> Must have decided to cut costs this year as neither of mine have spare pins. I bought spares just in case though. Can see that dragging/pushing the yak backwards would have consequences though. That's a great tip though Alby for those who had the Rudder Pin Fairy leave a spare for them! On another note, my mate took his brand new hobie for its maiden voyage yesterday and as he undid the roof strap the wind lifted the kayak and it dropped on his cars external mirror smashing it and scratching his new toy! He was filthy - no fish caught either. Poor old Woodduck!("outdone by newbie mate")


i have one in the AI but not the OB...i have also ordered a couple of spares since i have read that AI can tend to go through a few given that that they often get out in strong winds and wild seas....

as for yak falling and smashing side mirrors...i push my mirrors in just in case this happens..btw what sort of yak does your mate have?


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Geez Astro, I would never have seen it coming...you guys think of everything; heaps to learn off this forum! Woodduck has an Outback as well. I wrote him up in catch of the day under newbie mate. He lasted about a week after that trip before he decided to order his own kayak.


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Geez Astro, I would never have seen it coming...you guys think of everything; heaps to learn off this forum! Woodduck has an Outback as well. I wrote him up in catch of the day under newbie mate. He lasted about a week after that trip before he decided to order his own kayak.


----------



## woodduck (Sep 28, 2008)

Unfortunately my mirrors don't fold in, but it is a classic learn from your mistakes and hopefully others won't make the same. It's all fixed now for a relatively low $88. No fish this time, but had a smile on my face using my new toy! P.S. No rudder pins either so a purchase is on the horizn. Thanks Alby!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

seasquarie said:


> Geez Astro, I would never have seen it coming...you guys think of everything; heaps to learn off this forum! Woodduck has an Outback as well. I wrote him up in catch of the day under newbie mate. He lasted about a week after that trip before he decided to order his own kayak.


a whole week?????

brownie lasted 5 minutes.....hehehehe


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Alby great tip, I checked both my Revo's nope, nunna, zip, nuthin. Lee carries my spares for me, lol. I will grab a couple when next going past Mal's.

Regards

Al


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Many thanks for the MOST useful tip, Alby!!
My Revo doesn't have any either - but now I understand the situation, will get a couple!!!


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Just checked,none of the 2009 Adventure,will get soon ASAP.


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for a very useful tip. None in my Outfitter. Will have to order also.
Cheers


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna have a look in my Outfitter tonight. I was out last saturday and all of a sudden the yak was just going around in circles. Then I noticed the rudder wasn't in properly - must have come out when the wind blew us backwards over an oyster-studded rock.

The pin wasn't broken, but badly bent.


----------



## GeoffC (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup there's one on my 08 AI.

Thanks for the tip. I am sure it will save the day, one day soon.

Geoff.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Got a couple of spares the other day - only a few $'s each - now stored in the cutouts in each 8" hatch on the revo.
Missed a solid tree stump in a muddy river recently by 3/5ths of 5/8ths and thought of your tip!!!! :twisted: 
AGAIN - many thanks Alby!!


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

joey said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm gonna have a look in my Outfitter tonight. I was out last saturday and all of a sudden the yak was just going around in circles. Then I noticed the rudder wasn't in properly - must have come out when the wind blew us backwards over an oyster-studded rock.
> 
> The pin wasn't broken, but badly bent.


I did the same and was able to pop it back in and get home but it needs changing asap...With mine it still worked but the little bits at the bottom of the pin that lock it in had sheared off...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

A few weeks ago while I was pimping my revo, it fell off the bench onto the grass with a huge clunk, I was expecting the worst,possibly a broken rudder but was welcomed to find the rudder pin had broken. On the phone to Craig at Adventure Outlet and I now have my rudder working again and also now carry two spare pins with me in my seat pocket ;-)

Cheers


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i have gone through 3 now...one in 35knot winds yahooing around...however the last 2 broke whilst under no real pressure...light winds and no/little strain on the rudder. so fatigue must be an issue...i just ordered 4 more but at this rate thats only 6 - 8 weeks worth...

i carry cable ties as a back up...thick ones that just fit through the hole....and some thinner ones that need to be doubled up to be long enough

theres a pic floating on the us hobie site of an AI that had a steel pin inserted...as a test from memory....created a big tear on the transom...ripped it open so don't be tempted

maybe there could be a bit more notice about this...i met a new AI owner and he was ready to replace his with a S/S bolt until i told him not to and why


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> theres a pic floating on the us hobie site of an AI that had a steel pin inserted...as a test from memory....created a big tear on the transom...ripped it open so don't be tempted


I was wondering why more people weren't just doing that......


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

here it is....he wasn't using a steel pin, just a harder compound that hobie were testing...a little too hard










http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewt ... udder+pins


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheers for the tip.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

How difficult (or easy) would these be to replace while on the water?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

near impossible while on the water by yourself. That is why you take a paddle with you, so you can steer to land somewhere.
If someone else is with you, they should be able to get it back working for you. Depends how stable their craft is to bob around at the back of yours to fix it.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've done the on water replacement (on another yak) which is easy enough. You could do it yourself, but you'd be getting out of the yak to do it.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

sbd said:


> I've done the on water replacement (on another yak) which is easy enough. You could do it yourself, but you'd be getting out of the yak to do it.


yes, that was that I was trying to say. You couldn't do it on your own and stay dry.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I don't know YAB, I reckon you could now, I hear you can not only stand up in that pontoon of your but you can even dance a jig!


----------



## bigbulki (Aug 17, 2008)

Great tip. Thanks very much.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

My understanding is you get a spare pin if your Yak has a pre-installed sailing rudder such as the AI. Apparently the larger rudder is more likely to break the pin if the rudder is hit or not raised when beaching the Yak. If you change from the standard rudder to the sailing rudder you should buy some replacement pins. Also and unless you have to don't lock the Rudder in the down position or back off the tension in the Down puller before locking off. This will give the rubber a bit of give if it gets hit


----------

